# Simple Solution to the Uber Madness



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

The solution to the Uber Madness is Apps off! For those that can. Change will come from Uber through revenue decline. No drivers, No Revenue, No Uber....Simple


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

TheJudge said:


> The solution to the Uber Madness is Apps off! For those that can. Change will come from Uber through revenue decline. No drivers, No Revenue, No Uber....Simple


That's too much like right...


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Drivers who drive for both Lyft and Uber have been giving their Uber passengers discount referral cards for Lyft and encouraging Uber customers to abandon Uber for Lyft. Plus, if the pax uses the card, the driver makes a bonus too.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Lost In Translation said:


> Drivers who drive for both Lyft and Uber have been giving their Uber passengers discount referral cards for Lyft and encouraging Uber customers to abandon Uber for Lyft. Plus, if the pax uses the card, the driver makes a bonus too.


Which would probably cost you your Uber account if they ever got wind of it. Better to just leave cards at local businesses, auto dealer repair lounges, restaurants, bars, etc.


----------

